# creep on the user above you



## GS 281 (Jun 24, 2017)

extra points if they rate you deviant


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 24, 2017)

Why would you encourage us to take jobs away from hardworking, professional creeps like @GolgoXIII? That's mean!

Also nice booty.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 24, 2017)

I can't do it, you don't have a dick.
If you get a strap-on we can talk


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 24, 2017)

I couldn't help but notice  you left your windows locked again. If you could fix that, then that'd be great.


----------



## Zeorus (Jun 24, 2017)

I'd like to preface this by saying I like the idea of fucking Hawaiians.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 24, 2017)

Nothing gets me hornier than someone who can speak french in the bedroom.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 24, 2017)

Nice dick.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 24, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Nice dick.


IF YOU DON'T FUCKING HAVE SEX WITH ME I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU AND RAPE YOUR CORPSE


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> IF YOU DON'T FUCKING HAVE SEX WITH ME I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU AND RAPE YOUR CORPSE



*Potatoe*


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 24, 2017)

Piss Clam said:


> *Potatoe*


Don't get me too horny.

I might have to retreat back into my autistic shell.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> Don't get me too horny.
> 
> I might have to retreat back into my autistic shell.



Dan agrees with you.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jun 24, 2017)

Piss Clam said:


> Dan agrees with you.



HHHHHHH I LOVE SALTY CLAMS


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> HHHHHHH I LOVE SALTY CLAMS



You can die from that.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll squeeze your dick if you squeeze my boobs.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll squeeze your dick if you squeeze my boobs.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 24, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'll squeeze your dick if you squeeze my boobs.


i can fap to this


----------



## Piss Clam (Jun 24, 2017)

Pina Colada said:


> I'll squeeze your dick if you squeeze my boobs.



Sounds like a date.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll be in the bushes.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jun 24, 2017)

I wanna be in _your _bush.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 24, 2017)

I wanna smell your farts bb


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jun 24, 2017)

xenomorph said:


> I wanna smell your farts bb


I'll eat lots of hard boiled eggs for you, baby. And the most tender chicken breast. I'll do it in a steamy shower, so the stink will be a complete assault on the senses.

Only then can you be mine.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 24, 2017)

Your the kinda person makes me want to shove a harmonica up your ass and get you to play me unchained melody... or stairway to heaven... while I gyrate on your chin wearing granny panties and a Minnie Pearl hat and smoking a bowl of frosted flakes.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jun 25, 2017)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> Your the kinda person makes me want to shove a harmonica up your ass and get you to play me unchained melody... or stairway to heaven... while I gyrate on your chin wearing granny panties and a Minnie Pearl hat and smoking a bowl of frosted flakes.


You're after my own heart!


----------



## Terrorist (Jun 25, 2017)

I'll squeeze your OTHER bulbous red thing, you fat fucking clown.


----------



## The Fool (Jun 25, 2017)

I'll smurf your tail


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

The Fool said:


> I'll smurf your tail


I'll shove you up my dick hole.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 25, 2017)

I wanna watch you perform magic tricks like pulling rabbits and birds from your peehole.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> I wanna watch you perform magic tricks like pulling rabbits and birds from your peehole.


I want our relationship to be the meat and potatoes of our lives.


----------



## NomiMalone (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm not in love, but I'm gonna fuck you 'til somebody better comes along.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 25, 2017)

A Hot Potato said:


> I want our relationship to be the meat and potatoes of our lives.


I want you to violate me like Manson does to all his bandmates.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 25, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> I want you to violate me like Manson does to all his bandmates.


Imma chew on your ass like a cannibal food critic.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

NomiMalone said:


> I'm not in love, but I'm gonna fuck you 'til somebody better comes along.


"You are the one I want and what I want is so unreal."


----------



## c-no (Jun 25, 2017)

I want to recycle you with orange Fanta.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

c-no said:


> I want to recycle you with orange Fanta.


I want to turn you into a c-yes!


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 25, 2017)

I want to reenact disturbing Creepypastas with you.


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 25, 2017)

I want to have your children, and then I want you to have mine.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> I want to have your children, and then I want you to have mine.


I want you to give me a blowjob with that mouth.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey Hot Potato, wanna get baked?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Hey Hot Potato, wanna get baked?


Want me to tame you?


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 25, 2017)

You certainly are a _hot _potato.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> You certainly are a _hot _potato.


A relationship with you is something I can really sink my teeth into.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks like it's time for some cake and sodomy.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 25, 2017)

I've got a meaty puppet you can play with


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'd prefer it if you were a dark, _ravaging _prince, but you'll do for now.


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 25, 2017)

can you help me get a boyfriend


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 25, 2017)

Let's get each other KO'ed


----------



## Overcast (Jun 25, 2017)

You're knocked out huh?

*drags away*


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 25, 2017)

[wiggles eyebrows] is that @Ntwadumela in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 25, 2017)

Those are some erotic eyebrows! I collect those...


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 25, 2017)

I've fapped to your pony and troll OC for the past five years and want to fuck every damn horse you have drawn.

I'm not kidding, I've been fapping to your art since I saw it on 789chan and I constantly search out new stuff you draw just to fap to.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 25, 2017)

I want to DP Barb with you so that our balls touch.


----------



## drain (Jun 25, 2017)

i bet you smell like my grandma
i loved her smell


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 25, 2017)

Let's go conquest some kingdoms and raid villages together


----------



## Zarkov (Jun 25, 2017)

Are you interested in a 39 years old man who's great at listening and very caring ? I can also cook, I like listening to Phil Collins and I love art (I was a drama major). I'm a a very chill dude, very pleasant to be around. I've had bad luck so far and my life could be so much better if I found the right person. It could be you  I've never had sex but I'm eager to learn. I'll never betray you, I'll stay by your side forever, I swear. I'm very nice and polite.

No ? What do you mean no ? Then what the fuck were you leading me on for ? I've been nothing but nice and pleasant to you and in the end you treat me like shit ! You're a dumb masochist bitch who doesn't know what's good for her ! Go back to your six-packed Chad and get beaten to a pulp like the soulless bitch that you are ! Ten years from now you'll be alone and ugly and your Chad will be fucking your sister and I'll laugh at you you judgmental cunt ! 

GET OUT OF MY LIFE YOU FUCKING WHORE !


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a shed that'll be perfect for a supreme  gentleman like you


----------



## sbm1990 (Jun 25, 2017)

Kataomoi00 said:


> I have a shed that'll be perfect for a supreme  gentleman like you



You must be pothead, because you would look good smoking on my bowl.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm gonna quench your thirst


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 25, 2017)

So, are lions the only thing you're good at taming big boy?


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 25, 2017)

[shows up at your door like Russell Greer in a cheap suit with Walmart flowers and rambles about how decent I am and how I'm not a thug with saggy pants]


----------



## Chill Fam (Jun 25, 2017)

I dream about you a lot


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 25, 2017)

Chill Fam said:


> I dream about you a lot


Will you be able to cool my burning desire?


----------



## HY 140 (Jun 25, 2017)

i'm into edgy guys, if you catch my drift


----------



## GS 281 (Jun 26, 2017)

youre 19? you might be 10 years older than the girls i usually go for, but we can shave you up nice and pretend.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2017)

I respect your feelings and emotions.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 27, 2017)

anytime


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 27, 2017)

Huntin' Slash said:


> anytime


"Just the pussy I was looking for!"


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 27, 2017)

Here we are again, bro... Just you and me. Same kind of moon, same kind of jungle. Real number 10, remember? Whole platoon, 32 men chopped into meat... We walk out, just you and me, nobody else. Right on top, huh? Not a scratch... Not a fuckin' scratch. You know, who ever got you, they'll come back again. And when he does, I'm gonna cut your name right into him... I'm gonna cut your name into him.


----------



## Male (Jun 27, 2017)

I'd soooo love to get beaten up by you

And be your toilet


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jun 27, 2017)

Gay Male said:


> I'd soooo love to get beaten up by you
> 
> And be your toilet


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 27, 2017)

You know what they say about gays? They make the best husbands.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jun 27, 2017)

There is literally porn already made of everything I wanna do with you.


Spoiler: OWO


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 27, 2017)

FatFuckingClown said:


> There is literally porn already made of everything I wanna do with you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oWo
> ...





A Hot Potato said:


> View attachment 239353


----------



## Lipitor (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 27, 2017)

I would love to thrust my small mouth into your skull.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2017)

Leanna already made you dinner, you ungrateful fuck!


----------



## Florence (Jun 27, 2017)

U GRL?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jun 27, 2017)

You'll be a kitty soon teeheee theee


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2017)

All that work you do on the runway?  I watch it every time it comes on at least thirteen times.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 28, 2017)

murrrrr


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm gonna go foxhunting


----------



## c-no (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm gonna Allahu your Ackbar.


----------



## The Big Vivs (Jun 28, 2017)

i spent my last unemployment check on condoms and an English cucumber, and I'll be damned if i'm letting that go to waste.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 28, 2017)

boogerbear, i'll show you a thing or two about waste


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jun 28, 2017)

Wanna do some roleplay 
I'll be the Catholic priest and you we be a little boy.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 28, 2017)

Show me some nice Russian chicks. I want to eat out some borscht


----------



## Florence (Jun 28, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> Show me some nice Russian chicks. I want to eat out some borscht


You can be my lion king


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 28, 2017)

Lemme pet that pretty kitty.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 28, 2017)

[puts on my creeper glasses and plastic chain with keys hanging from it] I Mistress Caridad will love to have you as my beautiful kiwifriend or waifu/husbando. Sexually. Of fucks. Die, Von Wolf demon.


----------



## opy702 (Jun 28, 2017)

The face says it all. "I am turned on, freaked out, and morbidly curious at the same time, BUT I STILL WANNA FUCK IT!!!!!"


----------



## Apocalypso (Jun 28, 2017)

Can I borrow your dick?


----------



## Reynard (Jun 29, 2017)

Dude, I'll trade you a ration for some shotgun shells.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 29, 2017)

_Who_ you doin'? /Eyebrow waggle


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 29, 2017)

I have a huge light in my pants that you'll surely be attracted to


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll show you how to collapse some bridges.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jun 30, 2017)

We should watch German porn together my little shitlord.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey, if you're a puppet, can I stick my hand up your ass and control your body?  Because I want in on that~


----------



## Zim (Jun 30, 2017)

_heavy breathing_


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 1, 2017)

If youre looking for a bully then come no further. I'll have you wedgied, hogtied naked and trapped in your locker in no time.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 1, 2017)

You think that was hot just wait my little cowgirl. I'll make you lactate.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been waiting a long time to hear you say that....I've gotta admit, you look much hotter close up than you do through my telescope.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jul 2, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I've been waiting a long time to hear you say that....I've gotta admit, you look much hotter close up than you do through my telescope.


hi


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 2, 2017)

TwinkleSnort said:


> I've been waiting a long time to hear you say that....I've gotta admit, you look much hotter close up than you do through my telescope.


Maybe if you come closer I can help you "milk" that sack baby. ^_^


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 2, 2017)

w00t!

I won't even have to spike your drink.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 2, 2017)

Let's see how much milkk those udders of yours have, Bessy


----------



## Enclave Supremacy (Jul 2, 2017)

I'll show you the true meaning of haram.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Jul 2, 2017)

Enclave Supremacy said:


> I'll show you the true meaning of haram.


----------



## Reynard (Jul 2, 2017)

Well, I can call when I have your number, baby~


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 3, 2017)

Does that tail always go stiff when youre hit on baby?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

I want to sink my face into those glorious breasts.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been waiting for you to comment so you would be the one I could creep on.

Also

I luv seeing you on top, bb


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 3, 2017)

Is that a balloon animal in your pants or is your ass just happy to see me?


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 3, 2017)

HERE COMES THE PRE


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 3, 2017)

Your haircut totally turns me on. - waggles eyebrows -


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

I wanna ride you like a rodeo bull


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 3, 2017)

..............with me.


----------



## opy702 (Jul 3, 2017)

Oh baby, I could milk you all day long.


----------



## Leveilleur (Jul 3, 2017)

How about your pingas in my warp pipe bby


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

Tu parle Francais mademoiselle?
J'adore


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 3, 2017)

Hé mon tabarnak, je vais te niquer comme le dégénéré que t'es tout le soir.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll show you my baguette mon ami


----------



## opy702 (Jul 3, 2017)

Oooh yeah! Let's get it on!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm gonna clean your warp pipe with my pingas


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 4, 2017)

You're really attractive and I can't pronounce your name.


----------



## sbm1990 (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a thing for psychobitches, they're better in the sack.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd like to take a sip out of you if you know what i mean


----------



## fortunecookie (Jul 5, 2017)

***deleted, too vulgar***


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jul 5, 2017)

[shuffles awkwardly up to you whilst breathing through my mouth and sweating profusely] if you were a booger, I'd pick you first. Uh... my feelings for you are like a fart, I just can't hold them in... so... um... how you doin?


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't know you that well but I'd drink your bath water


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 5, 2017)

I bet you can put that creepy horse mouth to good use~


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 5, 2017)

I'M CRAZY IN LOVE WITH YOU~


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jul 5, 2017)

One of my main fantasies is sort of a gender inversion fantasy.

I like to pretend I am a blonde,beautiful English/ American girl. A debutante of poise and class, who has been abducted to the harem of some brutish, powerful, but suave Arabian Moslem Sheikh.

I try to preserve my maidenhead, but my girlish lust, and the allure of the harem is far to great for me. I submit to my dark..ravishing prince..


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a headache. You'll do.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 9, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> I have a headache. You'll do.


If have some pills here that will make your headache go away. And when you wake up I wont be here anymore...


----------



## Mason Verger (Jul 9, 2017)

Mother said she had another dream about our wedding.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm having pussy for dinner


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Jul 9, 2017)

M'lad *tips fedora*

Do you like pirates? Cause I got a lot of seamen that wanna meet ya. Yaharrrr


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 9, 2017)

Wanna stroke my beard?


----------



## Somar (Jul 9, 2017)

Mind telling me how you can't wait to be king of my oven?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey baby, wanna kill all humans?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 15, 2017)

@Syaoran Li Y'know if things between you and @Somari1996 don't work out I'd be happy to chain you to the pipe in my basement and love you. My way.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 15, 2017)

Your uniform would look great on my wall.


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 22, 2017)

Your skin would look great on mine.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm on your lawn


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm going to blast you into orbit


----------



## Pocoyo (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm that lion you're petting


----------



## Apocalypso (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm gonna bite your toes off.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 23, 2017)

I wanna strip you naked and to the bone!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 24, 2017)

Your titties will see freedom with me!


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 24, 2017)

alluhu ackbar my asshole


----------



## Somar (Jul 24, 2017)

Want to skateboard your way into my bed night?


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll turn that 96 into a 69


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Double Dee (Jul 24, 2017)

You can shove a coconut down my gun barrel, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 24, 2017)

Polly, want my cracker?


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

How many houses did you destroy, muslim?


----------



## broilerrx (Jul 24, 2017)

Let me find out what's in your mystery box.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm gonna find out who's the autistic fat man behind you.


----------



## broilerrx (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm gonna kcuf you harder than a horde of sreggin


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

And I'm gonna own all of your pokemons.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 24, 2017)

You want some BBC?


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 24, 2017)

So when you die is it true you get to be with 72 virgins? Too bad it couldn't be 72 sluts who know what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## SregginKcuf (Jul 24, 2017)

Even Satan laughs at you


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 26, 2017)

I like it when you leave your curtains open at night.


----------



## Somar (Jul 26, 2017)

Come here and let me rub your belly


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 26, 2017)

Ore wa biggo dikku san


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 26, 2017)

I would like to have sexual intercourse with you, and would find such to be enjoyable in that aspect of the situation. Or such.


----------



## LithuanianLudibrious (Jul 26, 2017)

you want your cock sucked by an egg


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 26, 2017)

Hey there baby. What do you prefer being beaten or whipped?


----------



## Somar (Jul 26, 2017)

Want to see my meet grinder?


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jul 27, 2017)

If you were a Transformer, you'd be Optimus Fine [awkward eyebrow wiggle]


----------



## LithuanianLudibrious (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll eat your cornhole like corn on the cob ((((((;


----------



## r00 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have two tickets to see Les Miserables tonight and if you don't come with me then I'll kill your whole family in their sleep.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 27, 2017)

Let's box the Outback night away.
I've always wanted to do something like this


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 28, 2017)

I might not be a lion baby, but I still have a pussy to tame.


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 28, 2017)

If I were your puppeteer, I wouldn't be sticking just my hand in you also:


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 28, 2017)

Wanna fuck?


----------



## A-tistic (Jul 28, 2017)

Let me fill up that ocean a little more for you...


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 28, 2017)

A-tistic said:


> Let me fill up that ocean a little more for you...



_The system only dreams in total darkness, why are you hiding from me?_


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 28, 2017)

gimme the nuber to your state for a fun time


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 29, 2017)

Let me show you my Fighting Viper


----------



## c-no (Jul 29, 2017)

Wanna see my black mamba?


----------



## Picaninnyfreeze (Jul 29, 2017)

C no

More like see rape.


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 29, 2017)

Let me show you what happens when you freeze too close to me. I promise it'll be a "summertime treat".


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 29, 2017)

If I stab you in the perineum and slam a double headed dildo in there so the wound heals around it, would you fuck me with the other side of the dildo?


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm waiting by the side of your house looking through one of the walls. Are you naked yet!?


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 29, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> If I stab you in the perineum and slam a double headed dildo in there so the wound heals around it, would you fuck me with the other side of the dildo?


Fuck yes. As long as it's a double sider. That way you can invite @Meat_Puppet in to join.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 29, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> I'm waiting by the side of your house looking through one of the walls. Are you naked yet!?



Yeah, I'm almost ready, I'm just hooking up the jumper leads to the car battery. Are you wearing those nipple rings like I told you to?



Deadpool said:


> Fuck yes. As long as it's a double sider. That way you can invite @Meat_Puppet in to join.



Great, that will work nicely. It'll be good if I can try out my new dissection kit on you at the same time. As soon as I'm done with the car battery I'll lay the tarp down. The last time I ended up having to pay the crime scene cleaners an obscene amount of money to get the blood stains out of the carpet.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 29, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> Yeah, I'm almost ready, I'm just hooking up the jumper leads to the car battery. Are you wearing those nipple rings like I told you to?
> 
> 
> 
> Great, that will work nicely. It'll be good if I can try out my new dissection kit on you at the same time. As soon as I'm done with the car battery I'll lay the tarp down. The last time I ended up having to pay the crime scene cleaners an obscene amount of money to get the blood stains out of the carpet.


Girl are you implying that I would forget to wear my nipple rings? The hell you think I am!? I also brought the spare rope, the chloroform and the petroleum jelly too.


----------



## glass_houses (Jul 29, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> Girl are you implying that I would forget to wear my nipple rings? The hell you think I am!? I also brought the spare rope, the chloroform and the petroleum jelly too.


And the cattle prod?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 29, 2017)

fuck me you fucking fuck


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Jul 29, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> And the cattle prod?


I swear you're a girl after my own heart.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jul 29, 2017)

you must come round my house some time; I have pictures of women eating cake


----------



## More Spicey Than Coolwhip (Jul 29, 2017)

You've been running through my dreams at night. At times it seems as if you're running _from_ me, but I just know you're playing hard to get.


----------



## Somar (Jul 29, 2017)

You better put that duck into my bath tub.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jul 30, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> You better put that duck into my bath tub.



If I saved your life, would you send me your nudes?

Gawk at those juicy titties, private imgur please?


----------



## Mr. Fister (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 2, 2017)

Mr. Fister said:


> View attachment 256519



Baby shove that bat so far up ms ass you play tee-ball with my tonsils


----------



## Somar (Aug 2, 2017)

I just want to lick your face all day long.


----------



## Florence (Aug 2, 2017)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° )


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 2, 2017)

Full disclosure I want to see you after class young lady~


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm gonna number your state and make you spin like no tomorrow


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm sure your toes taste awesome, like ten little fleshy lollipops.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 2, 2017)

I want to cuddle you soooo bad ! You're so cute and chubby...


----------



## Somar (Aug 2, 2017)

Let me do you a favor and light that cigar for you.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2017)

Prepare for my Octopus Chokehold


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 2, 2017)

Let's play House. You be the door and I'll slam you.


----------



## Chill Fam (Aug 2, 2017)

I wanna be your punching bag


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 2, 2017)

Chill, relax.
It'll all be over soon


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 2, 2017)

You, me, and the lion. Tonight.


----------



## c-no (Aug 2, 2017)

You're gonna enjoy my BBAC, I guarantee.


----------



## HY 140 (Aug 2, 2017)

fist me


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 2, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> fist me


if you wear your panties until sunday and give them to me i promise to return them with even larger and crustier white stains


----------



## Sonichu Medallion (Aug 3, 2017)

If you could start labeling your used diapers, by age and content, when you throw them in the trash, that’d be great.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm gonna force a certain Autist to shove you up his ass


----------



## Somar (Aug 4, 2017)

Why don't you drop your lion off at the petting zoo and come with me.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 7, 2017)

1996? I was hoping you were born in 2006


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 7, 2017)

That's right. Keep on yawning. Papa's got something nice and warm for ya~


----------



## MistressCaridad (Aug 9, 2017)

Me right now


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a thing for black women too, you know


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 10, 2017)

Alright then 
Time for you to bend over


----------



## Mason Verger (Nov 10, 2017)

You too, lucky Pierre..


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 10, 2017)

You first


----------



## bbpoison (Nov 10, 2017)

I can't believe he went on https://kiwifarms.net...


----------



## Somar (Nov 10, 2017)

Want me to clean that teeth for you?


----------



## bbpoison (Nov 10, 2017)

I don't know...maybe... I'm scared....You're so pretty...ok


----------



## Mr. Duck (Nov 10, 2017)

My dick loves filthy mouths.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 10, 2017)

Give me a beakjob, baby~


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## heymate (Nov 10, 2017)

I wonder if I could fit your avatar on my thick meaty shaft.

Uh, scratch that, let's just go out to dinner and bowling.

Platonically.

(I'm sorry.)


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

heymate said:


> I wonder if I could fit your avatar on my thick meaty shaft.
> 
> Uh, scratch that, let's just go out to dinner and bowling.
> 
> ...


Nice face.

Can I rape and kill you?


----------



## Somar (Nov 10, 2017)

Want to come to a party with me?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 10, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Want to come to a party with me?


HAVING SEX WITH SAKURA!

THAT'S THE ONLY UNDERAGE PUSSY I EVER WANTED!


----------



## Reynard (Nov 10, 2017)

Hot pizza, huh?  Well, I'm not letting you cool off before I take a bite~


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 10, 2017)

Did you know people make a lot of porn out of you?

Are you aware that human beings have made large amounts of pornographic images of a red, female fox such as yourself?

Are you currently acknowledgeable of the fact that a race, far above the intellectual and physical capabilities than your own kind, have been able to reproduce such large quantities of raunchy, obscene material that would be considered offensive to the public eye projecting you having sexual intercourse with other beings or being a fully naked, red, human-like fox?

Are you, a species known for walking on four legs, have a long red/brownish tail, have a snout such as that of a dog's snout with big triangular ears known as the _Vulpes vulpes; _otherwise known as a fox, is at the present moment, able to understand that a species far more superior and consciously more intelligent than yours known as _homo sapiens,  o_r most commonly known as humans, have drawn and/or recorded such obscene, insensitive material of a red, female, humanoid-like fox such as yourself exposed as being fully nude, having sexual intercoarse with another similar looking animal like you, or having sexual intercoarse with one or more human being(s) in these type of projects and possibly artistic works?


----------



## Reynard (Nov 11, 2017)

You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 11, 2017)

Smile- it’s the next best thing your snout can do.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 11, 2017)

Mind if I take a sip of you?  I've heard pineapples make it takes good, and that _is _a primary ingredient in your name~


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Nov 11, 2017)

*tilts head* hewwo :3 *glomps you* nice to meet you :3 :3 :3 *giggles* do you wike bewwy wubbbies? ;p


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 11, 2017)

please insert


----------



## Reynard (Nov 11, 2017)

u b my nu waifu


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Nov 11, 2017)

S.T.A.L.K.E.Rs shall be gassed! ...oh fuck it, it's just a fucking deer. Who informed me about this?!


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 11, 2017)

Resisting your sexual charisma is mein kampf.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 12, 2017)

I love a man with a mask.  Dispose of me, daddy!


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> Resisting your sexual charisma is mein kampf.


You're breakfast.

I'm dinner.

Let's fuck.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Reynard said:


> I love a man with a mask.  Dispose of me, daddy!


FUCK YOU FOR RUNING MY POST

EREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ido (Nov 12, 2017)

We both scored hedgehogs on the pottermore patronus test, it means we're destined to be together. MARRY ME AND SPAWN A KID TO HELP KIWI TAKE DOWN VORDIMORT!


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 12, 2017)

Are you really called Ido? Wow, it's almost like they knew we're gonna get married one day.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 12, 2017)

Are you ready to be bombed like Hiroshima and Nagasaki?


----------



## Faber (Nov 12, 2017)

edit: ninja'd


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Faber said:


> edit: ninja'd


I love fucking white people.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 12, 2017)

I’ll make you savor my delicious pizza: nice and cheesy


----------



## Paralethal (Nov 12, 2017)

I shall mercilessly penetrate your disputed zone.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 12, 2017)

Paralethal said:


> I shall mercilessly penetrate your disputed zone.



'Post-Ejaculatory Guilt'

eg: When you realize that the girl last night lied about being of legal age


----------



## Reynard (Nov 12, 2017)

You numbered by state, but did you number my dick, yet?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 12, 2017)

Wanna play fetch?
Be a good boy and catch the stick


----------



## Somar (Nov 12, 2017)

Is that lion bitting your arm because it's made of meat?


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

Feel a bit awkward but I've watched Somari1996 from afar for a long time now and I just feel like we have some sort of connection.

Maybe it's nothing.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

piripiri said:


> Feel a bit awkward but I've watched Somari1996 from afar for a long time now and I just feel like we have some sort of connection.
> 
> Maybe it's nothing.


Let me fill you with my special sauce.


----------



## Somar (Nov 12, 2017)

Can I stick my thing in your hat?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Can I stick my thing in your hat?


PLEASE LET ME HAVE HARD, INTENSE SEX WITH SAKURA AND TOMOYO!


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Can I stick my thing in your hat?



wtf babe why are you ignoring me and talking to other people?!


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

piripiri said:


> wtf babe why are you ignoring me and talking to other people?!


Because you are empty inside after I had my way with you.

Both literally and metaphorically.


----------



## Somar (Nov 12, 2017)

piripiri said:


> wtf babe why are you ignoring me and talking to other people?!


Um who are you again?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Um who are you again?


Someone who is not you.

I give myself to you!


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 12, 2017)

make me your dirty hoe


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> make me your dirty hoe


"I'm sorry baby, I love you."


----------



## piripiri (Nov 12, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Um who are you again?



i'm a cybersex survivor


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 12, 2017)

piripiri said:


> i'm a cybersex survivor


Lol faggot.

Let me replace your sauce...


----------



## Reynard (Nov 13, 2017)

Come stick a hat in my cat, baby!


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 13, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Come stick a hat in my cat, baby!


Let's yiff in hell!


----------



## Mikeula (Nov 13, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Let's yiff in hell!


I would drink your bathwater then fuck you till you love me .


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey bby lemme show you what sexual success feels like.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 13, 2017)

Yo bby, ever felt a fox's fuzzy nuts?


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yo bby, ever felt a fox's fuzzy nuts?



Only when I'm giving you a reach around while I breeki them cheekis.


----------



## Hiragana (Nov 13, 2017)

Lets say we ditch the humans and play a game of Natural Selection. Meeewr.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Hiragana said:


> Lets say we ditch the humans and play a game of Natural Selection. Meeewr.



A cat is fine too.


----------



## OpenBASED (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> A cat is fine too.


I have this special recipe for Chilean sauce. It's best served up hot and into the rectum. Would you be interested?


----------



## Chris did nothing wrong (Nov 13, 2017)

I liked how you forced women to be raped by dogs.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Only if it's made out of actual Chileans


----------



## OpenBASED (Nov 13, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Only if it's made out of actual Chileans


It's made only from the finest Chilean communists.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2017)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> It's made only from the finest Chilean communists.



Aw yeah daddy fill me up with that hot n' spicy commujizm.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 13, 2017)

My special blend of coffee will leave you awake for days


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 13, 2017)

Who's Steve? Why does he have your number?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 14, 2017)

It was so sad seeing you die in The Force Awakens, I could barely maintain an erection.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 14, 2017)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> It was so sad seeing you die in The Force Awakens, I could barely maintain an erection.


Why did you install pick-resistant locks on your doors? How am I supposed to get into your house and try on your clothes?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 14, 2017)

I’m going to raid your lost ark


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 15, 2017)

Can we let the lion watch?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 22, 2017)

Only if you bring the fried chicken


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 22, 2017)

A cool friend to lions everywhere.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 23, 2017)

Get in the van and I'll give you a corgi snack


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 23, 2017)

We’re going to chirp all night long bb


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 23, 2017)

Show me your white lion.


----------



## heymate (Nov 23, 2017)

How about you and me, baby, up on the backyard fence?


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Nov 24, 2017)

God you got a big head.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Nov 24, 2017)

And I bet you can give big head with that sack on


----------



## ASoulMan (Nov 24, 2017)

Are you single?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 24, 2017)

Fuck you, OP. I’m not gonna follow your orders! You’re not even my real mom!
Instead I’m gonna creep on the user below me.
Yeah, I’m a rebel and shiznit.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 24, 2017)

You never got past the landmines in the front yard.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Nov 24, 2017)

Is that a dollar store hat or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 24, 2017)

I’m going foxhunting.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 26, 2017)

Can I be your mane squeeze?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 27, 2017)

I like piña coladas.
Let’s get caught in the rain


----------



## opy702 (Dec 2, 2017)

I see you like white animals, _THEN YOU'LL LOVE RIDING ME!_


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 2, 2017)

opy702 said:


> I see you like white animals, _THEN YOU'LL LOVE RIDING ME!_


Im gonna give you a brain hemorrhage and fuck your ear, big boy


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Dec 8, 2017)

Live up to your name and come fist my ass but in like a bro way. No homo, bro.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 8, 2017)

I’m gonna knock you out before you can say LOUND 1


----------



## Pecksniffian Praedencent (Dec 8, 2017)

I love how the only non-minority in that pic is an animal.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Dec 8, 2017)

I suggest you read War & Peace tonight, before I break into your house. It details how I went to war with your butthole and tore it to pieces.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 8, 2017)

I would enjoy playing with your rumpled foreskin


----------



## Pecksniffian Praedencent (Dec 8, 2017)

You misspelled "fuck my jewish cunt".


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 8, 2017)

Pecksniffian Praedencent said:


> You misspelled "fuck my jewish cunt".


----------



## Reynard (Dec 8, 2017)

Mr. Fister said:


> View attachment 330091


Jacket doesn't rape, it's the pig dude from the second game that does that!  You know, me!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 8, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Jacket doesn't rape, it's the pig dude from the second game that does that!  You know, me!



Oh I know I've seen the tapes..


Spoiler



I filmed them


----------



## Mr. Fister (Dec 8, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Jacket doesn't rape, it's the pig dude from the second game that does that!  You know, me!


Jacket rapes as much as he vapes... Which is alot.


Spoiler



He rapes ALOT


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Dec 8, 2017)

Mr. Fister said:


> Jacket rapes as much as he vapes... Which is alot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Gotta get a grrriiiiiiip on that ass!


----------



## Pecksniffian Praedencent (Dec 9, 2017)

I think that bird is trying to share what little brain it has with your empty skull. The skull that thinks drinking the semen from that cum is a good idea.


----------

